# lock out ride height auto adjust?



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

has anyone determined a way to lock out the auto adjust function of the air ride yet? I am interested in doing the 402 mod but sure would like to lock out the auto adjust for levels 3 and 4. . . . . 

has anyone cracked this yet?


----------

